
Animated visualization of the NBA's play-by-play data - draymondgg
https://github.com/linouk23/NBA-Player-Movements
======
2ndspectrum
We (Second Spectrum) took it to another level:
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/video.html](https://www.secondspectrum.com/video.html)

It's an exciting place to work if you're into sports.

